# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Pacifice Tree Frog

## atlantiselliott

Hay I just got a new Pacific Tree Frog so here is a pic... http://www.blueskyreserve.org/images...-tree-frog.jpg 





Elliott

----------


## Ebony

Congratulations Elliott, very nice. There is a great Frogforum care article which may be of use if you have not read it already. Let us know how your new friend is getting on  :Smile: .

----------


## atlantiselliott

Thanks

----------


## IrishRonin

There great frog to keep, I have 10 in a 90g viv. and they are a blast to watch and I love to listen to them sing! Also fun fact they are the only frog that truly goes "rib-bit"

----------


## atlantiselliott

Yup, do you have any

----------


## IrishRonin

yeah, like I said I have 10 of these great little ones, in fact my avatar is my favorite one out of my collection I love his pattern

----------


## KKM

My two are my favorite of all my frogs!  I wish we had green ones down here in So Cal; here they are all grayish brown.  But still adorable!  I wish they sold blue phase somewhere.

----------


## Namio

I love Pacific tree/chorus frog, too! Here are some of the chorus frog that I caught last spring. The first three pictures are of a Pacific giant salamander (_Dicamptodon tenebrosus_)  that I caught in a redwood forest for bonus!



The ones with a tan throat like the one below is an indication of a male.

Here's a pic of a Pacific chorus frog egg mass 


I'm a big fan of these little guys. They have beautiful colorations and I rarely find two frogs that have the same color and pattern.  Beware of keeping these frogs, though, because recent study had shown that they're highly resistant to chytrid fungus (_Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis_), a fungal pathogen that can cause a lethal disease in amphibians.  I would personally assume the chorus frogs you have are harboring chytrid fungus.  Any precautions? Yes, don't keep other frogs/amphibs in the same tank.  If you are to use the same terrarium for another amphibian species, I would rinse the tank thoroughly with bleach solution (1 part bleach: 10 parts water) and dry it for several days because bleach or desiccation can kill chytrid fungus.

----------


## Pluke

I didn't know about that rib-bit of theirs and I never really looked at these frogs until now. They are very nice looking, they kind of look like the wood frog from Michigan except they're green with the brown mask. Grats man.  :Smile:

----------


## atlantiselliott

I have some green ones

----------


## atlantiselliott

:-) yay

----------


## atlantiselliott

Okay, very nice. Were is the Redwood?

----------


## Namio

> Okay, very nice. Were is the Redwood?


On the coast of northern California, namely Mendocino, Humboldt, and Del Norte counties.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Thanks

----------


## IrishRonin

I have green ones all over my work in the IE in So Cal. Namio- I have always wanted to catch a giant but I have yet to get the chance, I am jealous.

----------


## Namio

> I have green ones all over my work in the IE in So Cal. Namio- I have always wanted to catch a giant but I have yet to get the chance, I am jealous.


If you ever get a chance to drive through the coast of northern California (like a road trip to Oregon or Washington or something), make sure you visit Redwood National and State Parks in Humboldt and Del Norte counties. Unlike most parts of southern California, there are way more trees than people here in nor. cal. 
Pacific giant salamander will start emerging when the rain comes (Nov-Mar), not to mention many other herptofauna we have here. I really hope you'll get a chance to visit someday.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Oh okay, in another message you said that you have met me in person??? When was this

----------


## Namio

> Oh okay, in another message you said that you have met me in person??? When was this


Huh, I said we've met in person? I don't think I ever said that in a post  :Smile:

----------


## atlantiselliott

Yes you did

----------


## IrishRonin

Namio my cousin lives in Alameda and i have some friends in sac. Next time I go up there im for sure going. You are very right, about the trees to people thing, I love Northen Ca. and to be honest I hate So Ca. to many rude people who only care about them selfs, every time Im there I dont want to leave.

----------


## atlantiselliott

I dont live in california

----------


## Namio

> I dont live in california


Hah! This is very interesting. I don't believe or recall I ever said that. Do you happen to be able to find that thread or conversation, because I would love to see it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Namio

> Namio my cousin lives in Alameda and i have some friends in sac. Next time I go up there im for sure going. You are very right, about the trees to people thing, I love Northen Ca. and to be honest I hate So Ca. to many rude people who only care about them selfs, every time Im there I dont want to leave.


Cool beans! I'm from San Francisco and one of my best friends lives in Sac town, although currently I'm in Humboldt county for school. About rude people in SoCal, I'm sure there are many nice people, too, but I think people in general tend to get more aggressive in higher density =-\

----------


## atlantiselliott

This isn't rite I'm sending the message to another user, but why is it going to you?

----------


## Namio

> This isn't rite I'm sending the message to another user, but why is it going to you?


Because I'm popular? j.k  I don't know why, but at least that cleared my question.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Yup thats good

----------

